# new to handguns..needs advice



## GymRAT (Feb 5, 2010)

im looking for a handgun as a first time buyer. im looking for these qualities:

accurate
reliable/doesn't jam much
fairly easy to take apart/clean
full size-no small subcompact types
customizable would be a plus
not too difficult or expensive to shoot

i was reading a lot on the beretta 92fs. looks and sounds great, but a buddy in iraq said they were inaccurate and broke often...so im not sure now. he recommeneded walther or smith and wesson....

any help or advice is a huge help. thanks


----------



## MenaceUser (Feb 3, 2010)

Im in the same situation. Looking for my first handgun. A guy on my thread recommended a bersa thunder pro i think it was. The Bersa was pretty cheap for what it was. Im looking into a ruger p series. Cant go wrong with ruger with reliability.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yup, that would be me.
Bersas are by no means the only brand I buy. But they are one hell of a deal, particularly if you are on a budget.

Bersa Thunder HiCapacity 9mmPro

















Priced around 400. Very good guns. Love mine. Never had any problem. They come with two mags. 17+1 capacity. Ambi safety and slide release. Right handed mag release.
For around 400.00.

They also make a smaller version for CCW called the Bersa Thunder 9UC










There are lots of people that promote the big brands, and there is nothing wrong with that, they became the big brands for a reason.
But there are other brands out there. Some not well known here in the US but are big brands in other countries.
Bersa and CZ are two. I don't know CZ but I think the next trip to the range I will see if they have one to rent. I hear many great things about them.
The other mentioned, Bersa (and pictured above) is a favorite of mine. They are low expense pistols that are hi in quality.

Here is some info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bersa on who Bersa supplies guns for and a small bit of history.

Youtube also has some video on Bersa in IPSC matches. If you care to see the pistols in action. 



And a few other videos of Bersa doing its job. http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bersa+ipsc&search_type=&aq=f

Suggest 9mm over 40 and 45. 40SW and 45acp are budget busters in most areas. Here in St.Louis 40 and 45 are about 25.00 for 50 rounds after tax. 9mm is around 10.00 after tax.
9mm can be bought in normal range rounds or in +P or +P+ to give you more power. Corbon DPX is my recommended brand for SD/HD
http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Corbon%209mm%20115.htm
http://www.handgunsmag.com/ammunition/hg_defense9_200803/index.html

Hope this helps :smt1099


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

My first handgun was a relatively cheap full size Rock Island Armory 1911 I picked up at a gun show for 300 bones. Nothing beats the feeling of 1911 in your hand. Pretty accurate/reliable too. Plus it got me familiar with the basics of a 1911. Nobody can argue the history of a firearm thats been around for so long. 

Just my .02

Welcome to the forum


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Glock 17. meets all your requirements.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a Beretta 92FS Vertec and have never had any problems. 

The Stoeger Cougar is what I would recommend for a first purchase. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).

:smt071


----------



## GymRAT (Feb 5, 2010)

man what a bunch of help. thanks much everyone. that bersa sound like a winner, but im also gonna keep my eyes and ears open just in case. ive heard a lot of good things about glock but im not a huge fan of polymer frames, now come to think of it im not sure if the bersa is or not. i might reconsider. its a quality gun and im not ruling anything out im just more fond to the overall design of the 92fs. love the DA/SA thing goin on

and YESS ive heard much on going to 9mm and skipping calibers such as .380, .40, .45...etc because of the simple fact that your not really sacrificing much performance for either the range OR home defense(CC all the same), and the price difference is remarkable. that was my understanding from the beginning. 

ohh one more thing too. i know that you wanna handle each and every gun-shoot if possible to get the "right feel" for you. But since there might be a chance i'll but used...what are some other things i should look for to ensure im not buying a dud or problem gun?


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the 92FS, it's a solid well built firearm. I think some in the military bash it because they don't have any other sidearm to bash when they need something to p & m'n about. In the day, there were plenty of 1911's in the front lines that had issues and frustrated many...the battlefield will test any firearm and if they fail from time to time... there's little forgiveness. That of course... is my opinion.


----------



## ichiban (Jan 30, 2010)

I've never had any problems with my Berettas (92fs & 96). I think they make an excellent handgun. Another handgun that I've been very impressed/happy with is the FNP-9. It is sometimes called "the poor man's Sig." Great value, very accurate and comfortable to shoot. FN make a lot of military/LE weapons so they know how to do it right.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

glock 17
springfield xd 9mm
S&W M&P 9mm


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with plastic. If the Glock design fits your hand, and it doesn't fit some, it's a better choice than most for a beginner.
So is any single-action (SA) 1911 clone.
I suggest staying away from "traditional double-action" (TDA) semi-autos like the Beretta or the Bersa.

Here's why:
The Glock (and several other similar pistols) and the 1911 both have _consistent trigger pulls_. It's the exact same pull, all of the time. You only have to learn one mode of trigger control. This reduces the learning curve, and makes successful, accurate control much easier to achieve.
"Traditional double-action" semi-autos switch, after the first shot, from a long, stiff pull to a short and lighter one. You need to learn two vastly different trigger-control modes, in order to shoot one gun successfully.
(Some TDA semi-autos offer the option of a single-action trigger. This is _not_ a good thing. Such a SA trigger is controlled by a safety lever that has a third, farther-down position that puts the gun into TDA mode. You can apply the safety, desiring to stay in SA mode, but push it down too hard or too far and find yourself in TDA mode. This is confusing to a beginner, who has enough to deal with, without such gadgetry complications.)

The Glock-style trigger offers a longer, yet still manageably light, trigger. This makes the gun a little safer to use, in the hands of a new defensive shooter. This kind of gun won't "go off accidentally" just because you thought about a trigger pull.
On the other hand, a single-action trigger, like that of the 1911, is the very easiest to learn to control well. Its drawback is the same as its advantage: a light, short trigger pull that you can set off almost without thinking about it.

When I teach, I use a 1911. But I am in complete control of what my student does, without exception. Thus, a single-action trigger is a good learning tool.
If you're learning on your own, the Glock system, or one of its clones, would probably be a better choice.


----------



## GymRAT (Feb 5, 2010)

Ya see, i didnt see any issues with the 92fs, either. i figured my buddy didnt know too much about what he was talking about when he recommended the .380 over 9mm. i told him i want to be able to afford to shoot it too..so yea. 

that DOES make a lot of sense about the trigger pull complication tho. come to think of it an uncle HAS a glock 17...unless he sold it. i think he still has it and is coming over for superbowl, SOO ill see if we can go pop some rounds off to check it out. im trying to not judge glocks too much considering i have minimal experience with them. call me shallow but im just not a big fan of the design. but ill give it a shot. literally.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

I would say the Glock 17 or Springfield XD9 or XDM9. Great weapons.


----------



## GymRAT (Feb 5, 2010)

all the advice so far has been really helpful and i just wanna thank everyone. i did however forget to include that i HAVE shot a number of handguns before, none in recent history but i know what im doing with one. Im not saying im an expert but its not like im gonna be shooting one for the first time either. ill probably just end up going shooting in the mountains to start off...the scenery is better anyway. im just tryin to add in any info that might lead to a more informed decision. thanks again guys


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

When I first started looking for my 1st pistol, I felt the same way about the Glock. I thought that'd be the last gun I'd ever buy, but sure enough I wound up buying one :mrgreen:

I'll second the Glock suggestion. XD's are also great weapons, but I'm particular to the Glock.


----------



## GymRAT (Feb 5, 2010)

im not super excited about the glock still, but ive heard so many good things about the glock 17, i'll for sure at least look into it. Im gonna check out the glock 17, some 1911s, some XDs, hell i'll check out anything and everything i can get my hands on. I dont want to exclude any guns just cuz theyre plastic or not my particular taste in design. I've got some time to think about it before i acutally purchase, so im just gonna do some homework and research so i can make an informed decision



Is there anything i should look for in signs of wear or defects in a used gun?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GymRAT said:


> ...Is there anything i should look for in signs of wear or defects in a used gun?


First, line up a decent gunsmith not associated with the person or store from whom you're going to buy the gun.
Next, buy the gun with a firm understanding (preferably a written contract) that you have full return privileges within a specified number of days (perhaps 10?) if you aren't completely satisfied.
Last, take the gun to the gunsmith, and pay him to look it over carefully and to tell you what's wrong and how much it'll cost to fix.
Then decide whether or not to keep the gun.


----------



## GymRAT (Feb 5, 2010)

no shit. thats a good idea acutally. im not sure how much gunsmiths charge to overlook a gun but it shouldnt be too much i wouldnt think. bit of a hassle it seems but its sure a fool proof way of knowing what your getting. id say definately worth it. thats what ill do. thanks!


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

good reliable full sized gun, accurate, readily available, cheap, great brand

I say get yourself a Sig Sauer Pro SP2022, 9mm, full size, factory tridium night sights, full nitride coating, interchangeable grips, comes with 2 mags with 15 round capacity and comes from an impeccable brand (man, you also have to love the sig triggers as well). You can pick them up from CDNN right now for just over $400. Its a steal.


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

HK P30

It may cost a bit more than the Glocks and XDs, but it is a fantastic gun. It is accurate, feels nice in the hand, easily broken down and does not require complete removal of the release pin (nothing to lose) and it comes with various back straps and side panels to custom fit your hand. Each time I go to the range I love this gun more and more. I've had MP, CZ and PX4 shooters handle and shoot my P30 and each have walked away very impressed with the feel and accuracy...and the trigger is sweet!

I shoot the 9 because it is cheaper on the ammo and enables me to shoot more often.


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

I second all of the Glock recommendations. I own Glocks and Sig's and am in the process of shopping for a 1911. A Glock 23 was my starter pistol and it is a marvelous weapon. The simplicity, ease of use, and reliability of the gun are top-notch, especially for a gun in the $500 range. 

Personally, for self-defense and home protection if it isn't Glock, Sig, or H&K I don't want it (some exceptions of course)

Leif


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

GymRAT said:


> man what a bunch of help. thanks much everyone. that bersa sound like a winner, but im also gonna keep my eyes and ears open just in case. ive heard a lot of good things about glock but im not a huge fan of polymer frames, now come to think of it im not sure if the bersa is or not. i might reconsider. its a quality gun and im not ruling anything out im just more fond to the overall design of the 92fs. love the DA/SA thing goin on
> 
> and YESS ive heard much on going to 9mm and skipping calibers such as .380, .40, .45...etc because of the simple fact that your not really sacrificing much performance for either the range OR home defense(CC all the same), and the price difference is remarkable. that was my understanding from the beginning.
> 
> ohh one more thing too. i know that you wanna handle each and every gun-shoot if possible to get the "right feel" for you. But since there might be a chance i'll but used...what are some other things i should look for to ensure im not buying a dud or problem gun?


The Bersa is a metal frame pistol with hard rubber/ or polymer grips. So she still qualifies :smt023
Sloppy or loose slide, If the FFL will let you field strip the gun, take the barrel out and hold it up to the light to see if it is clean, many FFLs do not clean the pistols when they get them on trade they just wipe the outsides off. If the barrel is heavily coated with gun powder or crap I would look else where. If the previous owner was not taking the time to clean the gun they were probably also not taking the time to keep it lubricated properly, which should not be much, but a gun should not be run dry.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like my Beretta 92F Inox - I've never had a problem with it and 9 mm ammo is very easy to find.










I also like my Beretta PX4 - (but my wife just stole it from me, she loves it) :mrgreen:










Springfield Armory XD or XDm are both great guns.










There are so many good high quality guns available and as you see everyone has their own favorite.

I'd suggest you hold them (they all feel different) before you buy ine.

And rent or borrow the guns and shoot them before you buy them.

Just my .02

Good luck on your search.

:smt1099


----------

